# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  نصوص نثرية جميلة - متجدد إن شاء الله

## أبو عبد الله المصري

من مقال لأحمد أمين :
" فنقطة البدء في حياة الشاب أن يعرف موضع نبوغه ومواضع ضعفه واختيار العمل الأرقى الذي يناسبه وإنما يميت هذا النبوغ أن الشاب لا يستكشفه فيختار ما ليس له بأهل فتكون النتيجة المحتومة الفشل تلو الفشل وكم بين العاطلين والبائسين مَن لو اتجه وجهة صالحة لأصبح نابغة علمه أو فنه ولكن كم من الناس يموتون عطشاً في الصحراء والماء على مقربة منهم لم يهتدوا إليه ".

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

قال الكاتب أحمد بهجت بعنوان (أعجب القضاة) :
" لا يأكل هذا القاضي ولا يشرب ولا ينطق بأحكامه على الفور , إنما يتكلم حين يموت كل أطراف القضية , وعندئذ يبدأ في إصدار أحكامه , هذا القاضي هو التاريخ وهو قاضٍ محايد .. يرى كل شيء ولا يعرف مخلوقا من الأحياء ولا علاقة له بالموتى , ولهذا لا يستطيع الأحياء التأثير عليه ؛ لأنه ليس من جنسهم , ولا يستطيع الموتى شراءه ؛ لأنهم موتى وللتاريخ عبرة (يصح أن نذكّر بها الناس) ، وعبرة التاريخ أن أحدا لا ينجو من أحكامه.. ورغم عظمة التاريخ , فـإنه مخلوق يولد ويموت , وموته يكون بيوم القيامة الذي ينقلب فيه التاريخ بما فيه ومن فيه إلى رب العالمين " .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

(سُئل الأحنف بن قيس: بم عرفت بين الناس بالكياسة والفطنة ولست بأسنهم ولا أشرفهم ؟ قال: بكلمات سمعتهن من عمر بن الخطاب: " من مزح استخف به، ومن أكثر من شيء عرف به، ومن كثر كلامه كثر سقطه " . وكان يقول لإخوانه: " ما أتيت باب السلطان إلا أن أدعى إليه ، وما دخلت بين اثنين حتى يكونا هما يطلبان مني).

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

قال المنفلوطي رحمه الله :
لا يزور العلم قلبا مشغولا بترقب المناصب ، وحساب الرواتب ، وسوق الآمال رواء الأموال ، كما لا يزور قلبا مقسما بين تصفيف الطرة ، وصقل الغرة ، وحسن القوام ، وجمال الهندام ، وطول الهيام بالكأسين ؛كأس المدام وكأس الغرام .

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

(كثيرا ما يخطئ الناس في التفريق بين التواضع وصغر النفس، وبين الكبر وعلو الهمة، فيحسبون المتذلل المتملق الدنيء متواضعا، ويسمون الرجل إذا ترفع بنفسه عن الدنايا وعرف حقيقة منزلته من المجتمع الإنساني متكبرا، وما التواضع إلا الأدب، ولا الكبر إلا سوء الأدب، فالرجل الذي يلقاك متبسما متهللا، ويقبل عليك بوجهه ويصغي إليك إذا حدثته، ويزورك مهنئا ومعزيا، ليس صغير النفس كما يظنون، بل هو عظيمها؛ لأنه وجد التواضع أليق بعظمة نفسه فتواضع، والأدب أرفع لشأنه فتأدب.
فتى كان عذب الروح لا من غضاضة ... ولكن كبرا أن يقال به كبر )

( المنفلوطي )

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

يكتب الرافعيّ في فلسفة الصيامِ، وفوائده على الإنسانية ككل :

" إنها – والله – طريقةٌ عمليةٌ لرسوخ الخير والحق في النفس، وتطهير الاجتماع من خسائس العقل الماديّ، وردِّ هذه الطبيعة الحيوانية المحكومة في ظاهرها بالقوانين، والمحرّرة من القوانين في باطنها، إلى قانونٍ من باطنها نفسه – يقصد بالقانون هنا ( الصوم ) –

يطهر مشاعرها، ويسمو بإحساسها، ويَصرِفُها إلى معاني إنسانيَّتِها، ويهذب من زياداتها، ويحذف كثيراً من فضولها، حتى يرجع بها إلى نحو من براءة الطفولة، فيجعلها صافية مشرقة بما يحتذب إليها من معاني الخير والصفاء والإشراق،

إذ كان من عمل الفكرة الثابتة في النفس أن تدعو إليها ما يُلائمها ويتصل بطبيعتها من الفِكَرِ الأخرى.
والنفس في هذا الشهرِ مُحتبِسَة في فكرةِ الخير وحدها، فهي تبني بناءها من ذلك ما استطاعت.

من كتاب ( وحي القلم 2 )

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

وَ متى كانت النفس فارغةً كان تفكيرها مضاعفة لفراغها، فهي تفرُّ منه إلى ما يلهيها عنه؛ وَ لكنّ العظيم يعيش في امتلاء نفسه؛ وَ عالمه الداخلي تسمّيه اللّغة أحياناً: الفكرة؛ وَ تسمّيه أحياناً: الصمت !

مصطفى صادق الرافعي

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وفقك الله أخي الكريم ، واصل عطائك ، وصلك الله بعطائه.

----------


## أسامة العراقي

بارك الله فيك أخي المصري وقد كنت أثرت موضوعاً هنا في المجلس لعل له صلة بما نحن فيه :
http://majles.alukah.net/t88835/

----------

